# Does writing for orchestra get easier with time? Or is it one of those things?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've never been very good at writing songs that are very long, though I've gotten better lately with a ton of practice and It's taken me a little over a week of working a few minutes every day to hit the 3 minute mark of a song. So I'm wondering if orchestral writing will get faster and faster, or will it always take this much time to make sure everything is written as it should be, and doesn't sound like rubbish when I share it to people?


----------

